# What kind of Fuelleborni is this?!?!?!



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey i need to know where these are from. i think they all came from the same breeder. but the guy just says he has the the blue fuelleborni and then OB's. the blue should be a male and is getting some red along the top of his dorsal and then the two ob's i have the one is orange and dark black but the other one is orange with a lot of blue and then a darker blue/black through it. thats def the most dominant fish in the tank. hoping its a female and not a marmalade cat. let me know what region you think there from. I've tried to give youa ll everything i could. thanks in advance


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It looks too elongated to be fuelleborni . Looks more like Labeotropheus trewavasae to me.

Kevin


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

StructureGuy said:


> It looks too elongated to be fuelleborni . Looks more like Labeotropheus trewavasae to me.
> 
> Kevin


I agree...And without knowing the exact variant from the breeder, you will likely never be able to confirm where they are from.

How big are they?

They _could_ be Mpanga reds, but the females usually don't have that many blotches, and are more of an overall "sand" colour.

They could be crosses between more than one variant, which isn't good.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

thats not good at all. got to say its very upsetting. heres a better pic of the one OB. i'm starting to think its a male


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

ok there all good pics except of the one i just added that looked purple in the first pics i added. please let me know what you think


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

That last set is not a labeotropheus.



> Hey i need to know where these are from


without getting a locale from the breeder, or knowing they're F1, may be impossible to tell.

I have a male OB Fuelleborni that spawns with my kingsizei female. Kinda looks like what the OB may be.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

i was told there parents were wild caught.... i'm going to call back tomorrow. i havent gotten an email back from the guy. i def need to figure out what they are or i'll most likely get rid of them. realy shame there beautiful fish.

i know the two obs came in the same batch to the guy i bought them from and the blueish one came from a sep batch but is suppose to be a fuelleborni male


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

bulldogg7 said:


> I have a male OB Fuelleborni that spawns with my kingsizei female. Kinda looks like what the OB may be.


so you think they might be hybrids or are you saying you think there kingsizei


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

just that last OB male, to me looks hybrid or something else. Not kingsizei, but not pure labeotropheus either.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The breeder may have wild fuelleborni in his tank, but that's not what produced the fish in the last pics! It may be part Labeotropheus, but it's not pure. The snout isn't defined properly, and the body shape looks more mbuna-ish.

Sorry...I'd ask for a refund if all these fish came from the same source.

The breeder may be housing species together that don't need to be housed together, or it may be that the parents aren't pure - in which case they aren't wild. :wink:


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

wow that sucks. i bought 5 and two didnt make it and the one had an injured gill so he refunded me for 3 already. i'll give him a call and post what he says


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

so i'm told now that all 3 are F1 Fuelleborni from Chimyawezi


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

There are quite a few pictures of different locational varients of Fuelleborni in the profiles. Profile pictures that show a good shot of the Fuelleborni mouth clearly indicate the fleshy upper lip kind of like a nose. You've provided good shots of your fishes mouth but your fish lacks even a hint of this feature and that is the biggest reason people are doubting the pure heritage of your "F1" Fuelleborni.

Kevin


----------

